
Growing a Language (1998) [video] - pvorb
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ahvzDzKdB0
======
seanmcdirmid
I saw a live version of this when I was a grad student (not the original talk
at OOPSLA, but he re-gave it a lot at some universities). It was fascinating
to see what could be done with hand drawn transparencies; you have to give GLS
lots of style points!

------
achamayou
It's Guy Steele, with an e.

~~~
pvorb
I know. I entered an entirely different title: "Growing a Language
(presentation by Guy Steele, 1998)". I'm not sure how and why it was changed.

~~~
dang
The 'e' thing was just a temporary typo by a moderator. The title change was
presumably because "presentation by" is redundant (and not in the original).

But mostly we take the author's/presenter's name out of titles, in keeping
with HN's emphasis on content over personalities.

~~~
sitkack
Guy Steele isn't a personality and his content is always king.

~~~
dang
Indeed, which is why it can speak for itself.

------
talles
When I send nobody cares :(

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9015293](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9015293)

~~~
pvorb
Sorry, I didn't look for other submissions here on HN. Just thought it was
worth submitting. It's likely your submission also has not been the first.

~~~
dang
Indeed:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=growing%20a%20language&sort=by...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=growing%20a%20language&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story).

It was fine to repost, because it hasn't had significant attention in the last
year. Also, it's one the best talks ever.

